# Strangedog Covers



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hurry, there are covers available on his website...

Tracie

I ordered the warm quilt. Now I just need the Dragonflies!!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just saw your post & went to the site & almost everything is sold out.......... I wanted A touch of class or warm quilt...........I'm happy someone got one. YAY you! 
Thanks for letting us know anyway.
Kristie


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

There are still 3 covers available. Wildflowers and 2 different ones with Butterflies.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, the Tropical Butterflies on tan(2) or blue(1) backgrounds are still available.  Wildflowers, with it's "wild" bright colors is still there with 3 available.

Bummer, the "Touch of Class" cover reminded me at first of a small purse.

Love the "Warm Quilt" design.  Hopefully that will be back in stuck.  Of course, if it does I will totally unaware of it until it's too late again  

I'm glade he cleaned up his pages so everything is now down to 1 page.  Much better, IMO.

Marci



Marci


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

There are now 4 Old World Map covers listed on his site. Hope that helps someone!

Tracie


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Goofy370 said:


> There are now 4 Old World Map covers listed on his site. Hope that helps someone!
> 
> Tracie


YES! It helped me very much. THANK YOU!

P.S. For whatever reason, I wasn't automatically notified that these were in stock, even though I signed up for that through his website - so it's always good to double-check the site just in case. Thank you for alerting us, Goofy370.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Getting one of his covers is like trying to win a radio contest. lol.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Goofy370, that is a great analogy! It's exactly like that.......haha :0

Kristie


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Has anyone noticed a pattern as to when new Strangedog covers are posted?  I would love to get my hands on one of these and frankly I'm tired of dialing the same number over and over and over...


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

What's the URL for this web site?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

KeyboardKat said:


> What's the URL for this web site?


http://www.strangedog.com/


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Other than usually after 8pm, eastern time, I haven't noticed if there is a particular day.


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the URL, KindleMom!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

CS said:


> P.S. For whatever reason, I wasn't automatically notified that these were in stock, even though I signed up for that through his website - so it's always good to double-check the site just in case. Thank you for alerting us, Goofy370.


I emailed Frank the other day asking about alerts. His reply was:

Regarding the automatic notifications: I am seriously considering disabling that function as there are usually 200 people signed up for notification on each cover. I generally only make 4 - 6, send out 200 emails, they are sold in minutes and I get scores of complaints that people received notification yet found them sold out.

So he may not have sent any out. I didn't get any alerts either and I was hoping to catch the Old World Map.


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Love this thread. I really hope it will lead me to the promise land of getting the Old World Map cover. 

Thanks and keep up the great work


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

meempdog said:


> Love this thread. I really hope it will lead me to the promise land of getting the Old World Map cover.
> 
> Thanks and keep up the great work


Meempdog and Kimmy - there is an Old World Map cover up for bid on eBay. Unfortunately the bid is now up to $43.00 and the auction doesn't end until Friday. Really sad thing about this one is it was originally available for a "buy it now" at $20 until people started bidding on it!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been watching that auction and have a feeling it's going to go for a ridiculous amount. I missed the buy it now option. Just my luck.


----------



## JetJock (Dec 31, 2008)

Angela said:


> Meempdog and Kimmy - there is an Old World Map cover up for bid on eBay. Unfortunately the bid is now up to $43.00 and the auction doesn't end until Friday. Really sad thing about this one is it was originally available for a "buy it now" at $20 until people started bidding on it!


Speaking of amusing things on eBay, I see there's a brand new Kindle available for the Buy It Now price of $499.... 

Caveat emptor!

JJ


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

There is a purple Butterflies Strangedog cover on ebay.  It will be interesting to see what that goes for.  It's really pretty!  Groan, I am so greedy for these covers!  But no more for me for a while


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

There are 2 new covers on his site. 3 in an African print and 3 tiger print. Hope it helps. I keep checking for the dragonfly cover for myself...
Tracie


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

As a MU alum I think I may have to have the tiger one. And just when I had talked myself into an merge cover!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The tiger ones are gone, but there are still two of the African Print and now there are 3 of the canvas and leather ones available.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I just took a look as I was curious to see the tiger cover.  It did look great!

Now, of course, everything is sold out.

Wonder what the next batch will be like?

Marci


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea!!! Got my dragonfly cover!! Frank has some covers up for presale and also has a new imperfect catagory... Hope someone else can get a cover too. He has dragonfly, dragonfly with leather and serious color available to preorder and a deer and canvas imperfect cover now.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah! I got my dragonfly cover too. I can't wait until it arrives. I'm really hoping for more of the touch of class covers, I really loved that one but as usual I'm always a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> Yeah! I got my dragonfly cover too. I can't wait until it arrives. I'm really hoping for more of the touch of class covers, I really loved that one but as usual I'm always a day late and a dollar short.


I also got one pre-ordered. I'm such a sucker for "rare" items! It's not like I NEED another cover. Heck, 97% of the time I read the Kindle without a cover on it at all, I only use the covers for transport! But the Metallic Dragonflies on black, with the leather accents... too pretty! (hmm, now which DecalGirl skin will match... hahaha!)

Now I want to know what the insides of a Strangedog cover look like. I think I saw photos around here somewhere...


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

sailorman said:


> Here's a link to a picture of the canvas/leather one. I'm guessing they're all similar?
> 
> http://strangedog.com/store/index.php?main_page=popup_image_additional&pID=3&pic=1&products_image_large_additional=images/deer_open.JPG


Thanks for that, I also found some more detailed photos on an eBay auction that's up right now. I was just curious as to whether or not he had pockets inside the cover, and the clips. I just got an "easel" style cover on Friday, so I wanted to compare. (I need to post photos of that in the photo thread... I'll get around to it eventually!)


----------



## Liz B (Jan 9, 2009)

I got the serious color today on a pre-order, he still has this and dragon fly available for pre-order. Now went (if) I get my Kindle I will have a pretty cover for it!

Liz


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://strangedog.com/

Betsy


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

There are 2 Dragonfly covers on Strangedog's site right now.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

ricky said:


> There are 2 Dragonfly covers on Strangedog's site right now.


And 2 of the Serious Color. I have the Dragonflies on Black, it is lovely.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yay! I was FINALLY able to get one on pre-order......I got the dragonfly & I am so excited. Thanks for keeping this thread going with updates.
Kristie


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

When I first got my Kindle I wanted the CATS one in the worst way, but I got sick of checking over and over again and never finding a single cover in stock. That gets old fast.  

To the person who asked if there are pockets inside: Nope. The front page of his site explains his doesn't and sort of bashes the M-Edge cover for having them.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> When I first got my Kindle I wanted the CATS one in the worst way, but I got sick of checking over and over again and never finding a single cover in stock. That gets old fast.
> 
> To the person who asked if there are pockets inside: Nope. The front page of his site explains his doesn't and sort of bashes the M-Edge cover for having them.


Just received my Strangedog cover today.(canvas & leather version) There is a 5 1/2 inch by 3 inch pocket inside the front cover. Now if my Kindle would only show up. Sigh.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There is one pocket on the front inside. 


eta: intinst beat me to it


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> When I first got my Kindle I wanted the CATS one in the worst way, but I got sick of checking over and over again and never finding a single cover in stock. That gets old fast.
> 
> To the person who asked if there are pockets inside: Nope. The front page of his site explains his doesn't and sort of bashes the M-Edge cover for having them.


If you still want the Strangedog Cats cover there is one listed on eBay right now. Last time it looked it is still at a good price.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Atunah said:


> There is one pocket on the front inside.
> 
> eta: intinst beat me to it


I must have misread the article on the front page. My bad!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I must have misread the article on the front page. My bad!


The one pocket goes all the way across the front. I don't think I would keep my memory card in it.

It's not the nice tight fit like the small pockets the M-Edge has for the memory cards.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

He has 2 covers up right now. Might be new design, jungle looking butterflies or something like that. If you like colorful. 

eta: he just put out a peyote one. Looks like cave drawings I think


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I just purchased the Serious Color cover. That one and the Dragon Fly - Metalic on Black are currently available. The new peyote one is sold out but looks great! Now if only my Kindle-to-be would think about shipping!
Anna


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yay, I am glad you were able to get some.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

There is one cover available, one of the midnight garden ones. Very pretty.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a heads up...if you are looking for a Strangedog cover you might want to keep your eyes open tonight. Frank's been working this weekend and might just post his new creations tonight! Not a guarantee, so don't get mad at me if I am wrong, but I will be watching!


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

New covers have just been put up on Franks site. They are oriental in design. Very pretty, but not my cup of tea... hope that helps someone

Tracie


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

And there gone...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

5 covers up now...1 eyes of god...1 gray oriental....2 red oriental....1 tropical blue butterfly


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

One "BLUE TROPICAL BUTTERFLY" left!

See details on covers and usage here: http://strangedog.com/explained.htm


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

There are new cammo frogs and red chinese print available right now...


----------

